# My Modification Of Altoid Tin Gs-12



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Charles gave me such a slingshot.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15840-altoid-tin-gs-12/

This was the first of this type slingshot with me, so I had to get used to it, and make it a little. It hindered me two things, cut into finger and took a long time before she was ready to shoot because of Lanyards. I did not want the treatment increased the size so I think I succeeded. Still within the Altoid box


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice simple mod. I like it.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice simple mod. I like it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I too find it easier to shoot a slingshot with some sort of solid handle. Adding a collapsible handle of the sort you have is an excellent way to go. My modular slingshots have non-folding handles, so yours is a bit different. I am delighted you found a modifications that works well for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

cool!


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

very good


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Cool folder! I'm startin to think this Charles is quite the fellow.. Sure inspired a fair handful of little shooters lately. Really nice ones at that!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Charles is a real good guy for a moderator :neener: Kooniu that is a nice folder congrats on the build


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool slingshot 
Cheers


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A very interesting, compact design which is definitely worth exploring further.


----------

